# Interval History - What does interval history mean?



## R1CPC (Mar 3, 2015)

What does interval history mean?? If the physician documents 2 out of 3 in his subsequent note but does not note a CC or HPI is the visit billable?


----------



## sivagurulingam (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi,

Interval history means, the time in between the previous visit to current visit. For example provider X was seen the patient and complete his/her service on Sunday and the time before their Monday visit, we can called the interval history. If the patient have any/no issue between the time after the Sunday visit and before the Monday visit, When I am coding the hospital E/M service, usually these interval history document under "Last 24 hours". We can pick the history part for subsequent visit under the interval history.
I hope its help.


----------



## R1CPC (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes I understand I just get confused from so many different opinions I was told every encounter stands alone and all require their own CC and HPI so I assumed that meant the subsequent hospital visits.


----------

